# Double decker exo terra



## bigfish (Feb 2, 2014)

In a recent move I lost the bottom out of a 2x2x2 foot exo. Not sure how it happend I found it busted out.*

I had a idea one night to stack 2 same sized exos. So far I have cleaned out the broken bottom and sealant. Drilled the bottom and top tank for in put and out put for a waterfall/circulation. Watter fall will be powered by a external mini canister filter.*

I have built a brace to keep the two tanks from sliding apart, I notched the front part to allow the doors of the bottom tank to still open. I will be installing a custom baffle to keep water in with out any splash or dripping from the top tank. The baffle will be sealed to the upper and lower tank. I have not been keeping track of the build with pics, but will try to keep a small log of progress.*

Any input/questions are welcome.


----------



## bigfish (Feb 2, 2014)

Baffle is in, canister should be here in a few days. Iam still not sure what will call this tank home, if anything other then plants. I was almost thinking of doing a dark section in the bottom tank and a bright top. I am hoing to be painting the sides and back of the tanks black. Or maybe just the bottom one. I do want a almost a well like set up. With a column of light coming down into the bottom tank. 

Sort of like this pic.


----------



## Athena (Mar 20, 2013)

Hmmm... I think you're going to run into some serious lighting problems if you go that route (problems that the artist didn't have to worry about!  )

You've also got that break in the visual where the tanks stack. What about something like this. Kind of a big hollow tree trunk, maybe with a big "branch" platform in between the two tanks. I might even take some wood and put it on the outside of your "brace" to further enhance the illusion. That -- loaded up with epiphytes -- is exactly the kind of thing you might come across in the jungle.

Ultimately lighting and making that break 'disappear' visually are going to be your big design challenges I think. That, and not letting water be a problem around that brace unless you water-proof the bejesus out of it -- and even then.

A big, giant, drip wall would be really excellent in this setup methinks.

Cheers
-Caroline


----------



## bigfish (Feb 2, 2014)

I was thinking a drip wall rather then the waterfall. I was hoping to use the center brace to brake up the scene. More to have 2 different scapes connected. But now that I see the hollow log pic that may work for me as a entire plant only display. 

I should have mentioned the well picture was a inspiration more then plan. I did want a dryer tropical look at the top and a dark cave like mossy set up bellow. With the water fall connecting them 

I will be testing the baffle as soon as the filter gets here. Iam quite positive with some gs build and silicon it will hold water.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I like the idea,I just don't like the wood in the middle of the tanks.It just looks out of place.Is that what is holding them together?I agree the lighting to the bottom may be an issue.Cool Idea,I'm curious to see how it turns out. Subscribed.


----------



## repking26 (Mar 12, 2012)

Not sure if this would work, but to get light at the bottom of the tank, you could install a custom LED light bar along the front edge of the wood divider you have going on there? You could use a router to mill a thin rectangle groove to install it in? 
-Mo-


----------



## bigfish (Feb 2, 2014)

I plan on making a wooden custom hood for it also one that will match the center brace. I like the stained wood look. The brace it self is so the two tanks stand as one. I needed a way to keep them together with out slipping off the top tank. The brace is made from oak, i picked up the wood for the hood last week so that will be started soon. The lighting in the hood will be a 30 watt LED pendant. Its supper bright and iam thinking I may do a perforated ground level so I get streaks of light to the bottom along with a large opening so a column of light down the center. I dont want a huge amount of light in the bottom tank as I only want to keep low light plants and moss.


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

There is probably some metal or plastic 1/4 inch H channel that would have been more streamlined. It is certainly going to be an interesting build.


----------



## bigfish (Feb 2, 2014)

I like the wood look, I just finished the hood last night, final coat of clear coat is drying now. I also did the drip wall and some drift wood setting in the tanks, I will post some pics of the whole set up later today. I am now hunting a stand for the tanks, to plumb in the sump. 

Should have the stand by this afternoon. 

After some though I decided against doing the "well" idea. I did go with the drip wall and some climbing drift wood, I am now working on figuring out planting, and what kind of plants to go with. There will be a pool at the very bottom of the lower tank, the only thing I can think of is working in a island of sorts or a ledge at the bottom, but I don't want to cover the pool of water.



Thanks
L


----------



## bigfish (Feb 2, 2014)

New pics painted sides front and back. Drip wall. New hole drilled in glass for fogger


----------



## Rseb1203 (Aug 14, 2013)

Fascinating Idea. Def. Subscribing to see how this turns out.


----------



## bigfish (Feb 2, 2014)

came into a little bit of a stall, I had a stand lined up but the seller hasn't been responding. 

I need the stand to start testing the wet wall and canister filter and finally get the tanks into the house. 

I did pick up some planting mats for the bottom tank will be working on that tonight and will post some new pics tonight. 

The mats are made from coco fiber moss and a form of plastic pressed together, I was looking at epi web but after doing some research into suppliers and cost I decided to see of I could find some thing a bit cheaper and local. I plan on using the mat as a side wall planting medium in the lower tank will add pics of the mat also,


----------



## bigfish (Feb 2, 2014)

So a small delay in new pics. Got tied up with billing for work. Iam just waiting for my new planting branches to dry should be ready for after work tomorrow. New stand will be picked up Thursday. And had a pleasant surprise from dr. Foster by the door today. 
The mini canister is going to be the power plant for the drip wall.
Water testing will start friday.


----------



## bigfish (Feb 2, 2014)

I ran into a bit of a snag, I some how cracked the top bulk head in the top tank today. 

I am waiting for the silicon to dry on the bulk head and hopefully it will hold. 

Water testing should be starting tomorrow. 

I am also making 2 more grow mat tubes for planting in the bottom tank, the tubes are pressed coco fiber, moss and plastic pressed together. Rolled up and sealed through the middle. once the silicone is dry I fill with a chemical free soil. I then seal both ends. 

I will be using 2 tubes at the bottom and one in the top tank. 

I am still not quote sure on the plants that are going in but lower tank will be some thing that like having wet feet. I was thinking a lot of creeping plants for the top tank, something that will hang down. 

Please note no animals will be going into this tank until it is established and well on its way to needing at least its frist trimming.


----------



## bigfish (Feb 2, 2014)

and a picture of the canister filter hooked up.


----------



## bigfish (Feb 2, 2014)

and a picture of the canister filter hooked up.


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

You could almost do a setup for glow worms this way, have the bottom tank dimly lit with water dripping and the glowworms hanging from the roof

Sent from my HUAWEI G510-0200 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfish (Feb 2, 2014)

small update, 

the canister filter as a power plant is a epic fail, I may try using it on a nano tank but to use it to pump water up to the top is just not working. 
I will be heading over to the pet emporium to have a look at smaller canister filers. I have a Fluval 304 that I think is a bit to big for the drip wall.


----------



## bigfish (Feb 2, 2014)

New stand build coming along. Sides and doors go on tomorrow. Going to stain once doors and sides are one. Should have the tanks on this by next weekend. After the failure with the water testing I decided to concentrate on the stand and have that all in place with a new sump and canister filter under the tanks.


The left side is going to be for the new double decker and the right side is for my existing tank. I plan on setting up a sump for the left side tank and start a rebuild of my current tank to add a false bottom and a drain into it. I also will build a new hood for it once the new tank is up and running.


----------



## bigfish (Feb 2, 2014)

New stand all done. Moves into the house tomorrow. 

Inside of stand is sprayed with a rubber sealant, I am going to hold off on the doors for a bit and start testing canister filters for the drip wall. I may be adding a floating shelf on the right for my misting system on my existing tank. 

Stand comes in tomorrow morning and I should be able to start testing the canister by tomorrow night, more pictures to come when testing.


----------



## bigfish (Feb 2, 2014)

small update, 

the new canister filter worked very nicely, drip wall worked great, but there was only one problem the upper build head that cracked leaked, so had to cut out the entire bulk head, will be picking up a new one tomorrow. 

pics coming once new bulk head is dry.


----------



## bigfish (Feb 2, 2014)

Water testing done all holding water no leaks. Top is completely removable for easy transport. Light is not what I want on this tank its too blue will be taking a look at a different set up for lighting. 

Waiting for water to clear up should be clear by the morning. 

I put in a few plants a small fern on the left top and I cant remember the plant o the right top.I moved one of my hibiscus I to this tank will keep it in tbis tank see if it will flower again.

I realy want to do alot of moss in this tank and low lying creeping plants. So the top ones will be going.

Comments suggestion welcome.


----------



## bigfish (Feb 2, 2014)

Just a small update on the double decker. 

I wired in some new lights into the hood. New bulbs are giving the tank a warmer feel. Will be adding in a fan into the hood tomorrow night. 

L


----------

